
Solarpunk - zeristor
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solarpunk
======
zeristor
Credit due to hearing about it on the rather good podcast Imaginary Worlds:

[https://www.imaginaryworldspodcast.org/solarpunk-the-
future....](https://www.imaginaryworldspodcast.org/solarpunk-the-future.html)

This ticks quite a few boxes for me, so I was surprised I hadn't heard about
it until now.

------
pachico
And this is its manifesto: [http://www.re-des.org/a-solarpunk-
manifesto/](http://www.re-des.org/a-solarpunk-manifesto/)

------
LysPJ
Do any HN readers have recommendations for Solarpunk novels?

~~~
abdullahkhalids
I am looking at
[https://www.goodreads.com/list/show/89580.Solarpunk](https://www.goodreads.com/list/show/89580.Solarpunk)

I have only read Walkaway by Cory Doctorow, which I highly recommend. I have
seen the Mars trilogy recommended elsewhere, but haven't read it myself.

~~~
LysPJ
Thanks for the recommendation!

I've also found this list, which might be useful: [https://best-sci-fi-
books.com/16-best-solarpunk-books/](https://best-sci-fi-books.com/16-best-
solarpunk-books/)

